# Shears-For all of you show people : )



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I recently purchased a pair of Chris Christensen Wave thinners and loved them, after being a loyal Geib customer. I liked them so well that when I was in NYC I bought a pair of their Zone 5.5" straights. GREAT show special, as they also gave me a $55 brush!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm... I will look into the Chris Christensen then...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I prefer the shortys, because they are more accurate for me, but Christensen does have longer ones in both thinners and straights.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok thanks.

Are millers forge gold any good though?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Are millers forge gold any good though?


Well, here's the thing. When I started out I had Miller's Forge and I thought I was on top of the world. UNTIL a friend said "Try these..." They were Geib Buttercuts. I swear, a two year old child could use them and leave no chop marks. I was doomed. The difference is like driving a 1972 Ford Pinto and a 2008 Mercedes Benz S550. And you could go even MORE expensive and buy some crazy handmade Hikari 6040's for $650.00 ! But, in the $150ish dollar price range you will get excellent quality, long lasting shears (my first pair of Geibs I still have - my friend says I should wear them as a necklace! I loved them... I had them sharpened so many times that my scissor guy finally said "Laura - I'm sorry. It's time...) that will do a great job for you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought a cheap pair of thinning scissors for Selka's thick feathers. But they don't seem to be working well or I'm not using them correctly. Joanne doesn't have a thinning scissors video so would anyone try to tell me how to make them work?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I did go with the Millers Forge. The others just were not really in my price range. I'll look at the Geibs later when my budget will allow me to do so.

I'm just using these right now for Juniors with Layla and regular grooming with both the girls and when I go for Layla's CCA. Layla is a nice sound girl who might be pointable, but I didn't feel she was competitive enough to seriously show in breed. My next show prospect I will definitely be looking into Geibs; they look and sounded really great.


----------

